# Tyco engines erratic behavior



## johncrumpton (Jul 30, 2012)

I have bought four separate Tyco diesel engines that purr like kittens on the track but periodically increase or decrease speed without input from the power pack. Also, they don't always respond immediately to throttle adjustments. I have tried four different power packs, and it is not my track or electrical connections, as everything else I own runs beautifully, including my AHM equiptment. I have a Chattanooga steamer that does not have this problem. I would appreciate any help any of you could give me, as the internet has no answers for me. Thank you so much!


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Try opening them and cleaning the gears and axials then re-lubing. It could easily just be gunk and fuzz.


----------



## johncrumpton (Jul 30, 2012)

I have rebuilt them pretty much with the exception of the motor, as I am not real comfortable fooling with them. I will take your advise and and give specific effort to the gears and axles. Maybe I missed something. Thanks!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I am not against Tyco trains in any way, I have a few. Just stating what I have found. One that I have owned with the Power Torque motors in them do not behave the best per say. The motors were not the best quality. They as you say over time run erratically. I have one that takes multiple laps of high throttle (on the control) to go a slow speed and then all of a sudden it takes off and will run great. Another of mine would shudder regardless of how clean the wheels and track were. Replacing the motor fixed it finally. Unfortunately Tyco was the lower end of the quality spectrum. This said I prefer their building kits as I find the are well designed, the plastic takes paint well, never had a missing piece from an un-opened kit and they are generic enough that the same building can be modified for multiple needs.


----------



## johncrumpton (Jul 30, 2012)

*tyco runs erratically*

I think we're on the same page.My dilemma is that I will set my power pack at 50% and then go sit down in the easy chair and watch the train run normally for a few minutes, and then all of a sudden slow down to almost a stop then about a minute later shoot off like a rocket. It's hard to image that there is anything in those simple motors that would be adjusting the voltage in that manner. I have old Life-Like, old Bachmann, and old AHM that does not do this on the same track power set-up. Maybe youre right, maybe I need to try new motors, or just give up on Tyco altogether. I have too many of their engines that behave this way. I just never see anyone else make these complaints. Maybe theirs never leave the display shelf. Thanks for your input.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

johncrumpton said:


> I think we're on the same page.My dilemma is that I will set my power pack at 50% and then go sit down in the easy chair and watch the train run normally for a few minutes, and then all of a sudden slow down to almost a stop then about a minute later shoot off like a rocket. It's hard to image that there is anything in those simple motors that would be adjusting the voltage in that manner. I have old Life-Like, old Bachmann, and old AHM that does not do this on the same track power set-up. Maybe youre right, maybe I need to try new motors, or just give up on Tyco altogether. I have too many of their engines that behave this way. I just never see anyone else make these complaints. Maybe theirs never leave the display shelf. Thanks for your input.


You can replace the Tyco motors with ones from CD-Rom drives. I have not done this my self but have seen it done with great results. The other option that i have done with both Tyco GP-20 and F9 is to modify an Athearn BB drive / chassis to work with the Tyco shell. Shay had a wright up somewhere on how he did this with the Tyco GP20. His came out excellent. Mine, well it looks ok from a few feet away while in motion .


----------



## johncrumpton (Jul 30, 2012)

I think I get what you are trying to say. A tyco locomotive left alone is nothing but trouble. It's only after major overhauling that it is worthy enough to be considered for use. Is it worth the trouble, I don't know. I never remember being plagued with these issues when I was eight years old. maybe I'm not as nostalgic for the trains themselves but for a time when things like this didn't matter in the first place. I wish I was talented enough to place CD Rom drive motors in my locos, but I'm not. I think I'll be better off if I become nostalgic for blue box athearn kits. My last question is, does tyco have these issues when they are brand new out of a shrink-wrapped box. tkruger, you have great research and advice, I just don't know if I have the skill to do it. Anything past tinkering and fiddling is beyond my capacity. Tyco may have to go the way of the buffalo.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Tyco SF 4015*



tkruger said:


> You can replace the Tyco motors with ones from CD-Rom drives. I have not done this my self but have seen it done with great results. The other option that i have done with both Tyco GP-20 and F9 is to modify an Athearn BB drive / chassis to work with the Tyco shell. Shay had a wright up somewhere on how he did this with the Tyco GP20. His came out excellent. Mine, well it looks ok from a few feet away while in motion .


I took a Dremel tool and ground-out the insides of an old Tyco Santa Fe F9 #4015 I got as a 4 year-old, and put the chassis of an Athearn Southern Pacific "Black Widow" F7 inside... worked as if it were meant for it.


----------



## johncrumpton (Jul 30, 2012)

That, I might could do. Sounds pretty easy. Thanks!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

For the f units it is real easy. Just remove the post from inside the shell and tada it fits the Athearn chassie. I have an Athearn ABBA set where one of the B uses a Tyco shell. Just to get a different number, the paint matches and if you do not look close it does not matter. I have a Tyco that went bad and I just gutted the power truck and use it as a dummy. Slightly different than its pair but the locos did not always match perfectly after a few years of use anyways.


----------



## johncrumpton (Jul 30, 2012)

Does the shell stay on snug enough or did you have to alter one or the other to get a tight fit?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

johncrumpton said:


> Does the shell stay on snug enough or did you have to alter one or the other to get a tight fit?


The f unit shells fit very well. I may have had to alter the side slit slightly with a knife, do not remember off hand.


----------



## johncrumpton (Jul 30, 2012)

Do you have to do anything to make the shell fit snugly or is it pretty tight fit? Never mind I see u answered my question, thanks


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

John, are these the F-Units with the riveted gear covers? They are quite easily repaired. May just need a good cleaning. If its a latter run IE Powertorque, it can be remotor'd using a CD ROM motor.


----------



## johncrumpton (Jul 30, 2012)

the gear covers have 3 screws holding them in place. I'm not sure how to tell if they are Powertorque. Do you know what would make them mysteriously change speed every few minutes?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If the powered truck has a 'pancake' like motor in it, it is a PT. Below is a picture of what the power torques look like out of an Alco 630. Yours may vary slightly but they are all about the same.


----------



## johncrumpton (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, 2 of mine are powertorque.


----------

